# Themed villagers



## SRS (Mar 27, 2015)

What kinds of themed villager populations have you done. Obviously having all one species or one personality... But what about less common ideas?

I was thinking of doing an all P town, basically because by coincidence I already have a lot of villagers with P names, and it goes with my town name Piptopia. Only problem is that I would have to kick out Kid Cat and Caroline, who are my two favorites! Maybe one day tho... I would probably opt to start a new town with all my player characters fitting the theme too.


----------



## Multipass (Mar 28, 2015)

come on. don't kick out kid cat and carol... what for?


----------



## Heyden (Mar 28, 2015)

My town is Autumn themed, some of them don't mix but I love them c:


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 28, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> My town is Autumn themed, some of them don't mix but I love them c:



Your town sounds really nice!


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

I know someone is doing a punk theme with villagers like Roscoe, Cherry,Kyle, Tex, Bruce, Bella. I've seen lots of asian themed towns with Drago, Pekoe, Gladys, Ken, Kabuki, Genji etc. Personally a wanna make an ugly themed town one day, with all the nasty looking villagers like Gloria and Tabby, and lots of weeds.


----------



## aliscka (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm creating a rainbow themed town called either Radiance or Spectrum! Can't decide between the two.

But the villagers will be:
Cherry
Apple
Stitches
Willow
Lily
Scoot
Julian
Bam
Static
Bob


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2015)

I am trying to get lots of pink/blue villagers to go with my pink/purple themed town. I also really want to try to get all the costumed characters for my Halloween town, so like Lucky, Ankha, Sterling, maybe a few of the food villagers too, so they'll look like trick'or'treaters! And then fill in the rest with black villagers like Roscoe because he's got that Halloween vibe going on. I think I'll keep Coco too since she's spooky looking and cute at the same time.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm sticking to a colour theme with my villagers, I'm trying to get all my villagers blue, pink, and white. So far I have the following villagers who fit the theme; Rosie, Freya, Julian, Marshal, Merengue, Colton, and my newest villager Blanche. It's taking a long time but I think it'll look nice once I've finished.


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 28, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> I know someone is doing a punk theme with villagers like Roscoe, Cherry,Kyle, Tex, Bruce, Bella. I've seen lots of asian themed towns with Drago, Pekoe, Gladys, Ken, Kabuki, Genji etc. Personally a wanna make an ugly themed town one day, with all the nasty looking villagers like Gloria and Tabby, and lots of weeds.



I really wanted a punk theme at one point but I couldn't let go of some of my villagers that wouldn't fit it. I also wanted an ugly themed town since lots of the villagers I like fit that, but again, some of my villagers wouldn't fit in.  You should do it if you can!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't have a theme among my villagers. I've thought about it before and often think about themes that would be fun, but I don't want to end up getting villagers that I don't like as much just to fit a theme. I guess my theme is just villagers that I like and that seem fun to have in my town.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 28, 2015)

I guess my town is sort bohemian-themed. The mayor is supposed to be a hippy/gypsy. I just picked out the villagers I love.


----------



## leeaboo (Mar 28, 2015)

I also do color-themeing with my villagers: currently, it's yellow/white/blue  It looks nice when they're all hanging out with one another. Very uniform.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 28, 2015)

After seeing Fuchsia and subsequently finding that I adore her design, I've decided I want a bunch of absolutely obnoxiously-colored villagers... but I'm too attached to my own, so that's just a fantasy for now.


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 28, 2015)

I want to do a bear/cub town. I've got Pinky, Vladimir, and Tammy in one town and Bluebear and [moving in soon] Maple in the other. I love the bears and cubs. I'd just be too sad to kick my other villagers out tho.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 28, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> After seeing Fuchsia and subsequently finding that I adore her design, I've decided I want a bunch of absolutely obnoxiously-colored villagers... but I'm too attached to my own, so that's just a fantasy for now.



I love this idea! The obnoxiously-coloured villagers also tend to have obnoxiously-coloured houses, so your town would be super bright and colourful.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't care about theming my villagers. I just take whatever I like and put them in my town.


----------



## tae (Mar 28, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> After seeing Fuchsia and subsequently finding that I adore her design, I've decided I want a bunch of absolutely obnoxiously-colored villagers... but I'm too attached to my own, so that's just a fantasy for now.



i miss fuchsia so much.. i lost her while TTing wrong.. and omg never let her go ever.


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm honestly really picky about my villagers, so I expect certain villagers no matter which theme I got >~< I recently changed mine to a fairy tale theme meaning I'm trying to get cute/pastel colored villagers..but so far all I got to fit the theme are Lucky, Diana, Wendy, Honey and Cheri. My other villagers just look terrible >-< Fang has pinged me a couple of times to leave..I want him to since he doesn't go with my theme, yet he's a tier one villager so I don't know what to do haha


----------



## J e s s i c a (Mar 29, 2015)

Forest themed town, lots of bushes and trees (plus i have a really nice idea for a backstory)a few deer like Bruce, Erik, Deirdre...
Also Blaire and Marshal maybe Chief but i don't know...


----------



## abelsister (Mar 29, 2015)

Cutesy.. I guess. But most of my dreamies are Tier one *cries 4 eva*


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 30, 2015)

Hirosuka said:


> I'm honestly really picky about my villagers, so I expect certain villagers no matter which theme I got >~< I recently changed mine to a fairy tale theme meaning I'm trying to get cute/pastel colored villagers..but so far all I got to fit the theme are Lucky, Diana, Wendy, Honey and Cheri. My other villagers just look terrible >-< Fang has pinged me a couple of times to leave..I want him to since he doesn't go with my theme, yet he's a tier one villager so I don't know what to do haha



Personally, I think Fang would fit into your town well, but if you want to let him go and replace him with another villager, you should do that regardless of his tier. There's no point in keeping a Tier 1 villager you don't like, you might as well let go of him and trade him for someone you'd like better.


----------



## HeyPatience (Mar 30, 2015)

My town is forest themed (wow like that hasnt been done a million times already), and I just picked my favorite villagers.


----------



## SRS (Mar 30, 2015)

Hypno KK said:


> Personally, I think Fang would fit into your town well, but if you want to let him go and replace him with another villager, you should do that regardless of his tier. There's no point in keeping a Tier 1 villager you don't like, you might as well let go of him and trade him for someone you'd like better.



I agree, I think that Fang would fit in your town (every fairy tale needs a big bad wolf, right?) but since he's Tier 1 you could sell or auction or trade him and get someone you want.


----------



## gigi (Mar 30, 2015)

I like woodland creatures the most

but I also love tia and she is never leaving my town, she is my hostage.


----------



## kaylagirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I saw someone on here (I don't remember their username) with the town name of Zodiac, and all 10 villagers represented one of the Chinese New Year Animals. I thought that was the coolest thing in the world! I've never seen anyone else with that, and I thought it was super unique and awesome.
As for me, I was interested in doing an all-pink town at one point. Pink paths, pink house, all pink villagers... but then I realized that was slightly insane.


----------



## sushiornot (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm thinking of going for a historical themed town with villagers like Tucker, Ankha, Anicotti, Coco, Velma, Gruff, Pashmina, Genji, Cyrano, and Kidd.  My town is called Foster for no reason at all.


----------



## Mints (Apr 25, 2015)

I tried a candy/sweets theme before with villagers like Sprinkles, Merengue and Bluebear. But I also remembered that there was a fast food theme with the villagers that resembled food like Frita who looks like a hamburger lol


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 25, 2015)

Think of the Grand Galloping Gala.


----------

